# Travelling to Greenwich



## huskimo12 (17 July 2012)

We are coming from South Wales and just been looking at trains which seem complicated at best and pretty expensive!! 

How is everyone getting there?  thinking about driving now instead.


----------



## galaxy (17 July 2012)

I found their journey planner ridiculous!  Loads of changes and neednt be so complicated.

We are getting the train to waterloo and then overground train from waterloo east direct to greenwich


----------



## DuckToller (17 July 2012)

It's probably the wrong side of London for you, but I am thinking of doing the park and ride from Thurrock which is only running on xc day.  You drive round M25 to Thurrock and get on a coach which drops you at the Park.  

It's £18 for the parking and includes the travel.  But I think it would add another hour on to your journey from M4 side of M25 all the way round to Thurrock, so only feasible for those that live that way.


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (17 July 2012)

I've arranged for the horses to be on full livery, I'm dropping my dog off at my parents house the previous day, and we'll set off early.  We live within the M25, so in theory it shouldn't be a difficult journey. We come into London via the Met line, so I will travel as far as I can by tube, and if/when it starts to get too crowded we'll walk the rest of the way.  I'v got my A to Z, and to be honest, I'd much rather walk for 45 minutes or so than be stuck in a stuffy carriage.  

It seems hard to judge how long it will take to get there.  The media are predicting caos and lengthy delays, but I somehow don't think it will be as bad as what they're saying, but still taking no chances, though I hope I don't arrive too early and if I do, do you think there will be any horsey trade stalls to browse round at Greenwich, or shall I take some reading material?


----------



## Sleighfarer (17 July 2012)

huskimo12 said:



			We are coming from South Wales and just been looking at trains which seem complicated at best and pretty expensive!! 

How is everyone getting there?  thinking about driving now instead.
		
Click to expand...

You are thinking of driving all the way to Greenwich? Where are you going to park?!


----------



## GrassHorse (17 July 2012)

If my plane lands in Gatwick at 09.10. would it be possible to make it to Greenwich by 11am. The jumping starts at 12 on the wednesday, I would like to be there an hour early..


----------



## Bernster (17 July 2012)

GrassHorse said:



			If my plane lands in Gatwick at 09.10. would it be possible to make it to Greenwich by 11am. The jumping starts at 12 on the wednesday, I would like to be there an hour early..
		
Click to expand...

I think you might struggle to get there for 11 but hopefully you'd be there before the jumping starts.  You need to allow for passport control and baggage.  Travel times to Greenwich are pretty unclear at the moment.

Agree the journey planner seems painful.

Glad you posted this today as I'm just contemplating my travel plans.  Am thinking of Victoria to Blackheath and walk from there.


----------



## GrassHorse (17 July 2012)

One would have to allow at least 40 minutes from Greenwich/Maze Hill/Blackheath stations to sitting in ones seat.


----------



## GrassHorse (17 July 2012)

Also, " you'll need to go through Airport style security screening" there may be a queue


----------



## huskimo12 (18 July 2012)

there seems to be park and rides on the olmpic site so possibly there? they do a transfer then to the site.


----------



## Hexx (18 July 2012)

I've sorted getting there but not getting back!

We are getting the train from Bracknell to Waterloo, then walking down to the London Eye Pier and catching the clipper boat to Greenwich Park - I managed to get the last two seats for 30 July!

Getting back, we are probably going to go train to Charing Cross, then Northern Line to Waterloo and back to Bracknell.

Does anyone know when the x-c times are coming out, as we may leave early (once we have seen our team go) just to get ahead of the rush to get back home.


----------



## Bert&Maud (18 July 2012)

We're staying with relatives in Bromley and then driving in - my Mum is disabled and I have booked blue badge parking for us at Greenwich. Planning on leaving early as the traffic is going to be awful, but if we get there in good time I don't think we can park until 11 or so so would probably want to have late breakfast somewhere but don't know what to do with the car. Hoping that as I'm not going til 9th August for dressage other people will be able to share their experiences from the eventing and earlier dressage. When I booked the tickets I never thought about the logistics!


----------



## Judgemental (19 July 2012)

huskimo12 said:



			We are coming from South Wales and just been looking at trains which seem complicated at best and pretty expensive!! 

How is everyone getting there?  thinking about driving now instead.
		
Click to expand...

Do think very carefully about bringing a vehicle anywhere near London and expecting to park.

This whole question of travelling to Greenwich seems extremely complicated and extraordinarily expensive, judging from the variety of posts on this forum.


----------



## mtj (19 July 2012)

Judgemental said:



			Do think very carefully about bringing a vehicle anywhere near London and expecting to park.

This whole question of travelling to Greenwich seems extremely complicated and extraordinarily expensive, judging from the variety of posts on this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Complex?  Try train to London, Olympics heavily discounted first class.  Then take a 2 mile stroll (www.walkit.com) to the London Eye.  Board (booked and olympics discounted) Thames Clipper direct to Greenwich.  Provide the weather behaves, i think this sounds quite civilised and inexpensive.


----------



## Tillypup (19 July 2012)

Hexx said:



			I've sorted getting there but not getting back!

We are getting the train from Bracknell to Waterloo, then walking down to the London Eye Pier and catching the clipper boat to Greenwich Park - I managed to get the last two seats for 30 July!

Getting back, we are probably going to go train to Charing Cross, then Northern Line to Waterloo and back to Bracknell.

Does anyone know when the x-c times are coming out, as we may leave early (once we have seen our team go) just to get ahead of the rush to get back home.
		
Click to expand...

Finsh time is scheduled for 17.40 I think.


----------



## Tillypup (19 July 2012)

mtj said:



			Complex?  Try train to London, Olympics heavily discounted first class.  Then take a 2 mile stroll (www.walkit.com) to the London Eye.  Board (booked and olympics discounted) Thames Clipper direct to Greenwich.  Provide the weather behaves, i think this sounds quite civilised and inexpensive.
		
Click to expand...

Plus with your tickets you get a raildcard included so get into any mainline hub and you'll be able to get there.

If you are coming on cross country day remember there is a park and ride at Thurrock.


----------

